# Lounge > Sports >  >  Who's your favorite NHL team?

## Chantellabella

Dallas Stars!

----------


## Cam

Boston Bruins

----------


## Gus

Detroit Red Wings

----------


## JesusChild

Toronto Maple Leafs, sometimes I'm not sure if your favorite team necessarily has to be your home team? My Favorite team the team that I like and think is really good I could say the Bruins but as Torontonian I have to like the Leafs even if they are the most frustrating sports team on the planet sigh but still Go LEAFS GO

----------


## barefootbeauty

OLEEE OLE OLE OLEE!  Obviously a Habs fan here <3

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Hartford Whalers

----------


## Limmy

Flyers  ::):

----------


## berlingot

LA Kings

----------


## Evo1114

I'm a newish fan of the NHL and have been trying to pick a team.  I usually root for the home teams, but we don't have one here in Wisconsin.  I went to a Coyotes game in March (my first ever hockey game), but they struck me as a pretty boring team.  No real stars.  I guess the Blackhawks would be the closest team to me, but I have trouble rooting for anything Chicago-related.  So I guess if I had a gun to my head and had to choose, I'd say the Minnesota Wild.

----------


## JesusChild

I know I have answered before but again Leaf Fan Not a Die Hard to be exact but not a Fairweather fan either, I Love The Leafs and would still be supporting them if they were in the playoffs but they are not so I  am currently support The Bruins in the playoffs Go Bruins.

----------


## Borophyll

Montreal Canadiens

----------


## JesusChild

Congrats to The Boston Bruins, wow what an intense match, rooting on them now to win The Stanley Cup. Clearly they are the most physically gifted Hockey Team we have in The NHL, they dominate on nearly every level, speed, strength, shooting, defense, faceoff and puck control, etc etc

----------

